

Latency Map of all the major backbones - e1ven
http://www.internetpulse.net/

======
blasdel
This is _awesome_ , I've been looking for something like this for a while.

It'd be great to expand it to the Tier2 providers in a undirected graph
format, so you could see latencies from the peering points of various
ISPs/datacenters. That way you could check on the real-world connectivity
between places you interface with -- AWS, The Planet, Verizon in NY, Comcast
in the Mid-Atlantic, etc.

~~~
timf
I'm not a customer but it seems like you may be able to get that kind of
information from them if you are one:

<http://www.keynote.com/products/web_performance/index.html>

------
validuser
How do they measure this? (They have different latency between the same nodes
depending on direction)

~~~
timf
The docs say they use the time it takes to do a TCP open between their agents
because they "believe that TCP Open times are more representative of Internet
users' actual experience".

That is, they think pings could be treated in a different way but with a TCP
connection establishment you are measuring what most internet users want to do
over the link.

As for different readings from different directions you can get that with both
pings and TCP open, it's just maybe more noticable and exacerbated with the
longer and multiple-message nature of a TCP open.

~~~
rrival
and icmp can get deprioritized on busy routers, yaddayaddayadda. pathchar (old
old) was doing interesting things in measuring link health.

